# Trouble with old Wireless Card



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, back again with some problems. So I have a Dell Wireless 1450 Network Adapter and I have had it for a VERY long time. So much so that when I upgraded my system to Windows 7 32 bit, I was disappointed that Dell stopped making drivers for it after Windows XP. Back then I figured a workaround and got it to work on Windows 7 32 bit. SInce then I have been wired for a while. Recently, due to a furniture move around, I am back to wireless, but I am now on Windows 7 64 bit OS. Whenever I go to install the right drivers, it gives me a weird error, here it is in full > Failed to copy file srcPath [ C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Wireless\Drivers\WIN64\AegisP.sys ] Reason [ 0x5: Access is denied. ]................. I can't figure for the life of me why access is denied here? As soon as I click ok it says this >>>>>> Cannot install service: AEGISP Status=0x800F0203...... I figure that AegisP is the wireless driver? I have been baffled by this all day. Anyway, I click Continue and it says >>>> Failed to copy file srcPath [ InstallPRISMGNA ], to DestPath [C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AegisP.sys ] Reason [ 0x2: The system cannot find the file specified.]

If anyone can shed some light, I would be grateful!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome back.

You may think this a silly question but I have to ask, did you navigate to *C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Wireless\Drivers\WIN64* to make sure the driver is there?

Also, are you logged in as administrator?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds to me like the wrong driver. Is it for Windows 7? Did you check the Dell website to see if there are drivers for Windows 7 and do you have the newest ones?


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi and welcome back.
> 
> You may think this a silly question but I have to ask, did you navigate to *C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Wireless\Drivers\WIN64* to make sure the driver is there?
> 
> Also, are you logged in as administrator?


Hey Dave,

yeah I navigated there and they are there, but I forgot to mention, when I look at the device in device manager, it has a yellow exclamation mark, always tells me I have the best/latest driver for the device but under it says something like the device driver isn't digitally signed/recognised, consult manufacturer. Right now though it's changed to Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver my be corrupted or missing. So confusing.


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Sounds to me like the wrong driver. Is it for Windows 7? Did you check the Dell website to see if there are drivers for Windows 7 and do you have the newest ones?


As noted in the OP, Dell don't make drivers for Windows 7, but I had them working on Windows 7 32bit at one time, now I am on 64 bit, this weird access is denied bollocks keeps happening.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can not use 32 bit drivers on a 64 bit system they simply will not work.

Is this a built in card in a laptop, a usb adapter or a PCI card in a desktop?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wrench is right. You can run 32 bit software all day long but not drivers so if they don't exist then you aren't going to fix it. I have occasionally used basic resources like INtel or Amd for drivers but sooner or later something major just won't work and it usually has to do with networking in my experience.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In a 32 bit OS there is one Program Files folder. However in 64 bit OS there are 2, the standard Program Files for 64 bit programs and drivers, and Program Files (x86) for 32 bit programs. The error shows that the 64 bit program is trying to copy to the 32 bit Program Files (x86) folder, which is doomed to fail. Try to copy the file to the Program Files folder for 64 bit. 
If you can't find the proper driver for Windows 7 64 Bit then you will need to learn http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html.


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Again, there is no drivers for Windows 7 or Vista for this card. It is connected via USB to answer a previous question. Now, onto my confusion. The drivers I was trying to install were Windows XP 64 bit, which had success for a lot of people. I recently put Windows 7 32 bit back on this old system and ran the driver install program for XP 32 bit and it installed without a fault. How could I stop the program from trying to install to x86?  Madness.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can not stop a 32 bit program from installing to the x86 directory.

You would be far better served to buy a newer adapter with the supported drivers.
If you are fairly close to the router the less then $10 netgear adapter will work> NetGear Wireless N 300 Adapter - USB 2.0, 300 Mbps, IEEE 802.11b/g/n, WPA, WPA2, - WN111-1VCNAS at TigerDirect.com


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I am gonna end up doing so, for now I bought myself a long Ethernet cable, cause I am on the other side of the room to the router only, So I can run it under the carpet, cheaper than a new wireless adapter  Thanks again for the replies guys, mark it as solved!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

My kind of solution!


----------

